# A Jar of Bees



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice photo!, and nice way to feed, now do that with 150 hives and youd be broke. :lookout:


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool images.


----------



## knoxjk (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice Pictures! What variety of bees are they?


----------

